# Not Diagnosed but Extremely Uncomfortable



## CGraceG (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello, I am 19 years old and since last August I have been getting uncomfortable feelings in my stomach. The feeling is mostly around my belly button and it feels as though I have bricks just sitting in my stomach. It even got to the point that I thought I might have been pregnant! mostly because of what my google searches had brought up. The feeling occurs at least once every 2 months and persists for a few days. I usually suffer from constipation around the time of this uncomfortable feeling. It gives me extreme anxiety. I am medicated for my anxiety but this brick-like feeling in my stomach really only makes it worse. All around my belly button feels extremely tight and nothing seems to relive it. I have not talked to my doctor about if I have IBS or not, however, I have talked to some friends who have experienced IBS. I was wondering if this brick-like feeling and tightness around my bellybutton could be due to a possible IBS-C diagnosis?? Like I said i have extreme anxiety about this and any comments to ease my mind would be extremely appreciated!!

- Concerned ):


----------



## ShirKN (Jul 29, 2015)

I havent been diagnosed with a particular type of IBS but i guess I lean towards D. I often have tighness all throughout abdomen. It doesn't sound weird but I do think personally from my own experience that it can also be from anxiety and holding on. Have you tried any relaxation techniques for this? Just curious


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

ShirkN , I have the tightness and also pain. I tried meditation which is very good in general but it didn't solve my problem.


----------



## CGraceG (Jul 29, 2015)

ShirKN, I have not tried any relaxation techniques. Would that calm the tightness down? It's just all consuming, the way my stomach feels is always in the back of my mind and I'm wondering what could be wrong with me. Is your tightness all around your belly button? Not just above it? I'm also getting cramps in my lower abdomen idk if that's related at all


----------

